# Link to good NaruSaku Fanfics



## [MA]Sinister666 (Feb 15, 2008)

*I have read many, many NaruSaku fanfics, I just love that couple.... But what I hate most is when, a person starts a brilliant, superb stories, then suddenly stops.... That pisses me off, A LOT!

Why do people start something so brilliant, that make people almost beg for more, but find out it's either extremely short, or incomplete and left there for 2 years, not even updated.... That saddens me...

If you agree with me, please reply....

Here's the link 

Many good NaruSaku stories in there.... My favourite type of story is Romance/Angst.... Find stories with that type and I think you'll enjoy them a lot.... Though, one of them is incomplete, left there for almost a year... But is really brilliant... *


----------

